# Lets Talk Telescopic Vents



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

I have had a few people as me about this, so I decided to make a post to clarify what is very unclear in the Audi parts catalog.

I'm sure most of you have see others talking about the telescopic vents, but many have neither seen, nor understand what they do, so here is a little light to shed on the subject.

Drumroll.... Here is what they look like:










Wow! Amazing right! A great upgrade for sure. 

But wait, these look the same as the vents in my car! You're right they do, and they are (mostly). But more on that later - here is the real show - how these work:










This view shows how they close off - not just to stop flow, but more to diffuse the flow of air so it is not directly on the passenger. When the flaps close the vents the air flows out the slits on the outside of the vent, its kind of nice, and you still have the ability to close the vent completely with the outer trim ring.

Here is a side shot:










We just put these on our site and they are available for sale here:

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/interior60.html

But I will warn you, they are pricey. Even we recognize that a vent for over $200 (sold individually not in sets) is a bit outrageous(maybe the prices will come down in the future, but we will see). 

So here is the thing. In doing some research we found that all the vents are actually the same. That is to say, even the US non-telescoping vents are actually telescoping vents. That is why they look so similar. There may be a way to make the standard vent telescope (we have taken one apart to show the functionality), I'm just not 100% sure it can be modified without damaging/destroying the vent..


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

Completely surprised that US A3/S3 do not have the telescopic vents. The canadian version has them.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> So here is the thing. In doing some research we found that all the vents are actually the same. That is to say, even the US non-telescoping vents are actually telescoping vents. That is why they look so similar. There may be a way to make the standard vent telescope (we have taken one apart to show the functionality), I'm just not 100% sure it can be modified without damaging/destroying the vent..


Same part #?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

all of these round vents since the MK1 TT have been the same diameter and are fairly easy to interchange between the various round air vent cars.
i wonder why AofA ruled against these in the US. probably because of JD power surveys and them being a "DTU" or difficult to understand feature and people marking bad scores on surveys because they dont know how to operate an air vent correctly.

they are pretty sweet but $200 x 4 vents is ouch.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

That's interesting. Knowing that, and knowing we did TT-to-A3 swaps back in the old days on Bryan's first Project A3, I wonder if the TT vent could be made to fit.

Some may know, the center three vent pods on the TT contain HVAC controls and that really wouldn't be worth trying to retrofit. If they're all identical though, the next question would be that of the outer pod. On all TT PR shots I've seen, these include seat heat controls (photo above). I wonder if they do a TT without seat heat that has a blank knob at the front.

More pics in gallery here: http://fourtitude.com/galleries/?c=...di (Modern Era)/TT/from 2013 (MQB)/Coupe/(EU)


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

After taking one of the vents apart (read - breaking it) I have figured out how to modify the us vent so it works in the same fashion as the telescopic vents (they are all telescopic, but there is a molded plastic tab that prevents this function from operating on us cars). I will make a write-up and how-to and post it up soon. 

George,

The TT vents would be cool - but Im not sure I need an extra seat heater button or duplicate hvac controls.. Maybe a boost gauge could be retrofitted, but it would be so small it would be only marginally better than the stock S3 one (totally useless).


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Can't wait to see your write up Joe. Make sure you tell us how to NOT break them  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

ProjectA3 said:


> Can't wait to see your write up Joe. Make sure you tell us how to NOT break them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometimes sacrifices are needed to get that first bit of info. . I've definitely taken things apart (breaking them in the process) and only figured out the 'correct' way after seeing the insides.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

araemo said:


> Sometimes sacrifices are needed to get that first bit of info. . I've definitely taken things apart (breaking them in the process) and only figured out the 'correct' way after seeing the insides.


Reminds me of my second year of surgical residency.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> After taking one of the vents apart (read - breaking it) I have figured out how to modify the us vent so it works in the same fashion as the telescopic vents (they are all telescopic, but there is a molded plastic tab that prevents this function from operating on us cars). I will make a write-up and how-to and post it up soon.
> 
> George,
> 
> The TT vents would be cool - but Im not sure I need an extra seat heater button or duplicate hvac controls.. Maybe a boost gauge could be retrofitted, but it would be so small it would be only marginally better than the stock S3 one (totally useless).


Awesome find! I do recall reading long ago that the pull functionality was deemed too confusing for this market.


----------



## RIPs00noma (Mar 4, 2005)

I could have sworn the first A3 I test drove had the telescoping vents. Maybe I'm just dreaming and it was a youtube video that I watched. 

Either way, can't wait to see how to make my vents work properly.


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

If someone cant understand the telescoping vents then they shouldn't be driving a car. The same folks who thought that it was too difficult must have forgotten that those same folks are operating 3000lbs + vehicles. lol God help us.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

You can't win. We live in a world where we need to tell people hot coffee is hot and plastic bag is too air tight to put over your head.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> After taking one of the vents apart (read - breaking it) I have figured out how to modify the us vent so it works in the same fashion as the telescopic vents (they are all telescopic, but there is a molded plastic tab that prevents this function from operating on us cars). I will make a write-up and how-to and post it up soon.
> 
> George,
> 
> The TT vents would be cool - but Im not sure I need an extra seat heater button or duplicate hvac controls.. Maybe a boost gauge could be retrofitted, but it would be so small it would be only marginally better than the stock S3 one (totally useless).


I'd be happy to run your writeup as a tech story on the blog too. Let me know when you run it and I'll add it in there. Nice find BTW.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

lilmira said:


> You can't win. We live in a world where we need to tell people hot coffee is hot and plastic bag is too air tight to put over your head.


Re: hot coffee, it was not the people's fault that one woman with no sense of responsibility plus an attorney who smelled a buck managed to game the system. It is however the plaintiff bar's fault that there is no tort reform, not even with respect to hot coffee and other clearly frivolous cases, i.e., do not iron clothes while wearing them. That's why only the U.S. has the stupid warning on the passenger side exterior mirror. Unfortunately the smarter Canadians also get stuck with it due to their smaller domestic automobile market.


----------



## s3u4ic (Sep 27, 2014)

Any updates on the surgical procedure for our vents… I want to be Canadian, ok maybe just my vents.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

A3_yuppie said:


> That's why only the U.S. has the stupid warning on the passenger side exterior mirror.


My imported aspherical mirrors have it.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

My understanding is that Audi of America ix'nayed the telescoping vents because there was concern that they are too delicate and would lead to far too many warranty claims and consequently, reduced reliability rankings.


----------



## s3u4ic (Sep 27, 2014)

"My understanding is that Audi of America ix'nayed the telescoping vents because there was concern that they are too delicate and would lead to far too many warranty claims and consequently, reduced reliability rankings."

Well, clearly Audi AG thinks that everyone in America is a 'Professional' Wrestler, I must admit, I punch my vents regularly. 

Weak sauce.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

araemo said:


> My imported aspherical mirrors have it.


Why not buy the version(s) without the warning? The German aspherical left and convex right mirrors do not have that warning.


----------



## luiscarlos59 (Jun 10, 2001)

*Ugly*

Exactly the vents was one of the reasons that almost got me NOT TO BUY the S3. They look horrible and cheap. 
I hope Audi never again puts these kind of vents in an audi.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

A3_yuppie said:


> Why not buy the version(s) without the warning? The German aspherical left and convex right mirrors do not have that warning.


Didn't see it specifically mentioned. I didn't import them myself, just ordered from a reputable vendor. Doesn't bother me though.


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

I personally love the vents and the way it can diffuse or concentrate the flow of air through them. They do seem a bit delicate, I guess you just have to be a bit careful with them.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Any update on this?


----------



## s3u4ic (Sep 27, 2014)

ProjectA3 said:


> Any update on this?


+1

We're dying here!


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

s3u4ic said:


> +1
> 
> We're dying here!


+1


----------



## s3u4ic (Sep 27, 2014)

Actually, seems like we could figure it out… but I'm too chicken to just yank-out the vent, maybe start us all there?


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

s3u4ic said:


> Actually, seems like we could figure it out… but I'm too chicken to just yank-out the vent, maybe start us all there?


You're too chicken but you are suggesting for one of us to try it? Someone already volunteered. I'll wait for his results thank you.


----------



## s3u4ic (Sep 27, 2014)

Tony_S3 said:


> You're too chicken but you are suggesting for one of us to try it? Someone already volunteered. I'll wait for his results thank you.


Actually, sorry if that sounded that way, but I meant the author of the post, since he clearly did it already.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

The vents are super easy to remove. Just use your fingernails and begin pulling from the back of the outer trim ring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s3u4ic (Sep 27, 2014)

Hey, great, thanks _Project_!

If I can figure out the dampener lock-piece, I'll post it.


----------



## [email protected]est (Sep 28, 2005)

Sorry about the delay, but here is the writeup - its a pretty straight forward process, but it will require some patience and an understanding that you are working with different plastics together so you will have to be careful. So here Goes:

First up are the tools : Here is a shot of what is required - 

From right to left - An Xacto blade/knife, Needle Nose Pliers, Two Small Flat head screwdrivers, and a Trim Bone/Tool










The first step is to remove the vent - the simplest way to to this is just by grabbing it with your fingernails and pulling it out. If you aren't comfortable with that method, you can use a trim tool to get behind the vent and pry it out (don't worry about damaging the dash, its soft and will bounce back if you put pressure on it). Both methods are shown below:

Fingernail Method










Trim tool method










If you don't have a trim tool, we recomend using this VW version - its the best trim tool money can buy:
VW TRIM TOOL

Once the vent is out, you need to separate the inner swiveling "ball" from the outer housing. Using the needle-nose pliers release the tab that holds the ball in place from the back side of the vent as shown:










Once the tab is released, pull the ball portion of the vent out the front of the housing:










This is the tricky part; and its a bit difficult to explain and show with pictures properly, but Ill do my best. The goal of this next step is to start to separate the two halves of the ball so that you can further take the vent apart. The two halves are held together on their outer perimeter with "T" shaped tabs that are behind each flap of the vent. Once you get the first few loose, you can pull the vent apart. So start by pulling back one flap and use a small screwdriver to pop the tab loose:










Once you have one loose, I like to wedge something thin in between the two halves to keep them from clipping back together - business cards work great:










Next use the two screwdrivers in tandem to force the next two tabs loose, once you get 2-3 loose you can start to pull the ball halves apart. You can use your fingernails again to open the seam and pull them apart like so:










Note in the image I have pointed out what the "T" shaped tabs look like since they are hard to show when together.

Now that you have the vent halves apart, you can pull out the center vane that operates the telescopic vent (the flaps will stay with the front outer ring):










With the center vane removed, using a sharp knife or xacto blade, cut the support structure (casting) from the 3 tabs in the center of the vent. Make sure that you get clean cuts and go all the way to the edge - these are the guide tabs for the telescopic operation, and they are fragile and easy to damage so be careful.










With the supports cut from the tabs, use the pliers to twist and break away the supports, and completely remove the center structure - this is important to allowing the vent to close all the way: 










Now with the center supports cleaned up, you can begin re-assebling the vent - make sure to line up all the guides for the flaps when you put the center vane back in place.










Likewise be sure to make sure the 3 center tabs line up correctly when you snap the two halves of the center ball together.

Once you've put it back together you have an operating telescopic vent!










Now you can put the center ball back into the outer housing, just make sure to align the center tab with the slot in the outer housing so it pivots properly:










And your done! You have a telescopic vent! Rinse and repeat as many times as you like for your A3/S3!


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice writeup, clear pictures, I think I could do it... but it sounds like a pain in the ass. I wonder if someone can find a source for the front 'ball' assemblies cheaper than the whole vent?

Thanks for the write-up though.


----------



## Axlr8 (Apr 30, 2011)

*Awesome!*

Thanks Joe! The one picture shows a blue reflection from the flash? Would be cool to put low lighting LED's in those as well...add to the ambient lighting.


----------



## s3u4ic (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks Joe, fantastic write-up.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Awesome. So is it essentially just the 3 support pieces (in yellow below) that need to be removed? Or is there additional plastic in the center of the vane that you're removing with the pliers?:


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Can't wait to do this to mine. Great write up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LostWaldo (Mar 1, 2008)

Chimera said:


> Awesome. So is it essentially just the 3 support pieces (in yellow below) that need to be removed? Or is there additional plastic in the center of the vane that you're removing with the pliers?:



Comparing the before and after pictures, it looks like you are correct. Just the highlighted yellow area and the entire tri-post center is gone, but the 3 taller tabs are still in place. 


Before:












After:


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

By tri-post do you mean the "Y" shaped piece at the center of the propeller that's still visible in the photo? It looks raised in he first photo but flat in the second. Does part of it get removed or only the part in yellow that's shaved off with the exacto?


----------



## LostWaldo (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah. The raised y in middle is removed along with the yellow bits you posted. Everything else looks to be left alone.


----------



## s3u4ic (Sep 27, 2014)

So I did surgery on the first vent... Some notes to add:

- Make sure to have a LOT of light so that you can see the tabs behind the vains to separate the two halves. They are hard to see!

- I used a steak knife instead of screw driver and loosened all the tabs slightly then the biz card trick

- To shave the middle, I found that a razor blade works better, for me at least.

THIS ONE IS IMPORTANT:

The three tabs in the middle, once you shave out and pull the middle, are super fragile, I broke one off, CRAP, however Was still able to get the halves back together but the movement to open and close the vains is not smooth, it really needs all three tabs for this to work well. The good news is, even though the diffusion functionality is less than perfect, it still functions as a vent in its original intention, and, in a pinch can function to diffuse if I wiggle it a bit pulling it out or pushing it in.

I'm gonna try for the second one, because I'm a glutton..


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

s3u4ic said:


> So I did surgery on the first vent... Some notes to add:
> 
> - Make sure to have a LOT of light so that you can see the tabs behind the vains to separate the two halves. They are hard to see!
> 
> ...


I did all 4 vents today. Total time took about 2 hours. I also broke one of the tabs on my first one. I superglued it back on and it seems to work just fine. The smoothness is not related to having 3 tabs, I put it together with 2 tabs and then took it apart and used 3 tabs. The smoothness is based on how smooth the inside of the tabs are. To facilitate this, I used an exacto knife to make the cuts, then SUPER CAREFULLY used needle pose pliers to break them off. Then I got a dremel tool and smoothed the inside of the 3 tabs and the bottom. Over all the results are good. I just notice that there is significantly more air noise with the vanes closed if the fan is on high on the driver's side and passenger side vents. The central vents apparently get less airflow.


----------



## s3u4ic (Sep 27, 2014)

misaka said:


> I did all 4 vents today. Total time took about 2 hours. I also broke one of the tabs on my first one. I superglued it back on and it seems to work just fine. The smoothness is not related to having 3 tabs, I put it together with 2 tabs and then took it apart and used 3 tabs. The smoothness is based on how smooth the inside of the tabs are. To facilitate this, I used an exacto knife to make the cuts, then SUPER CAREFULLY used needle pose pliers to break them off. Then I got a dremel tool and smoothed the inside of the 3 tabs and the bottom. Over all the results are good. I just notice that there is significantly more air noise with the vanes closed if the fan is on high on the driver's side and passenger side vents. The central vents apparently get less airflow.


Yep, you are right about the smoothness. I discovered this as well on my second vent. I also smooth the interior of the tabs on the third, and viola.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

LoudandClear said:


> Yeah. The raised y in middle is removed along with the yellow bits you posted. Everything else looks to be left alone.


So do you end up cutting the "y" also or does it come off with the 3 tab supports that are cut? I'm sure it'll make sense when I see it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

Yes remove all the material from the support protruding from the center of the vane assembly.

As Chimera pointed out - the smoothness is related to how clean those three tabs are, so do your best to remove as much as you can to get them smooth - they are super fragile though so you have to be careful!


----------



## s3u4ic (Sep 27, 2014)

Chimera said:


> So do you end up cutting the "y" also or does it come off with the 3 tab supports that are cut? I'm sure it'll make sense when I see it.


Yes, the best way to describe it is that the 3 tabs, in the end of this, as standing alone, that is, all the plastic between them is removed. And don't be tempted like I was to push them back towards the center after your surgery on them, they will break.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

i just tried this on my first vent. BE EXTREMELY CAREFUL. I broke, very easily, two of the flaps and two of the posts in the center vent while splitting the two halves apart will try and super glue them back together.


----------



## vtmsf (Jan 29, 2014)

*Success! and a hint*

Did this on all 4, first 1 took awhile, the other 3 were a snap. 

Works really well and I'm relieved not to have the dumbed down American vents.

hints:

- When loosening the T-tabs, don't pry them away from back half of ball, instead push out on the back half of the ball which is rubber like and will push out without getting damaged.

- Don't take the front half of the ball completely apart. When you separate the ball, keep the front half held face down on a surface. Then while holding it down remove the plastic with exacto and needle nose pliers. By keeping the front half together, you will not have to reassemble, which is tricky. Then you can just set the back of the ball back on, carefully aligning the three center tabs with the slots on the back half.


----------



## six.machete (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey guys, 

First of all many thanks for this excellent DIY. I am glad I did not keep pushing on those center knobs... I did not know ours got dumbed down and this feature was not available to us.

Anyways, very helpful instructions and just wanted to share something that it might be helpful to others. Instead of using an Xacto Knife I got me a "wood carving set" from Amazon. I paid around $14 bucks but it was well worth it. With the carving knife it was much easier to make a smooth "cut" and cut flush along the tabs since the cutting edge is at the tip of the knife.

I do not know how to insert pictures but you can google them. They are called Niji Wood Carving Knives.

Tip: When making the cuts to separate and eventually twist off the "Y" in the center, avoid trying to cut each "leg" of the "Y" in one go. The thickness of the knife can push away the vertical tab we are trying to keep and weaken it or even break it. Instead, separate the center "Y" by making a "V" cut in each "leg" of the "Y" until the bottom of your "V-cut" touches the base of the vertical tabs, then twist off. After this you can shave off the leftover tab left on each vertical tab, one shave at a time until the vertical tab is smooth. I used the carving knife that is about 1/8" wide and the tip is U-shaped.


----------



## s3u4ic (Sep 27, 2014)

NICE! Great idea, about to try this again on my new S3, worked great the first time, but this sounds like its worth it.


----------



## AwdOwns (Mar 29, 2009)

Did mine the other day. Fun and easy mod.


----------



## jamesbush (Jan 2, 2006)

Found this thread through google. For me all the pictures are broken, so I took some while I did this to my car the other day. I can't spell w/o spell check, I know, sorry.


----------

